# Joey the halfmoon betta in his new tank



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

I moved Joey from a 2.5 gallon to a 6 gallon, he seems to be enjoying the extra space :O)


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Very lucky fish....can you keep anything else with him....as long as they don't nibble on his fins...he looks very nice...


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice set up! I'm sure he is very thankful!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

i am going to keep him on his own ... i have been dumping in some malaysian trumpet snails to help aerate the sand :O)


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow! He has great colourings! Seems quite happy in his new digs.
I have the same little tank deco in one of my betta tanks.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww, what a lucky betta, his new house has so many toys!


----------

